# How long will it last?



## Reed77 (Mar 20, 2011)

How long will a 25lb to 50lb bag of milk replacer last a calf?


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

depends on the mixing instructions. Most specify a pound of MR a day split in two feedings.


----------



## collegeboundgal (Jul 17, 2005)

a 50lb bag SHOULD last 8 wks feeding 2x a day for 6 weeks then 1x a day for 2 weeks.


----------



## collegeboundgal (Jul 17, 2005)

that is PER CALF!!


----------

